

Ask HN: What do you like/hate about SoundCloud - zoltar92

What do you love/hate about soundcloud?
======
ScottWhigham
I hate that I can't search my own tracks that I've uploaded anymore. I
tag/title my tracks such that I can find them later. Well, the new interface
killed that - now I have to search the entire site to find my own damn tracks.
It's silly.

I love that I can embed SC on most any forum.

~~~
zoltar92
Interesting. A way to leave tags and search through your own tracks- awesome!

And yeah! That is great- it's actually saved as a flash video- that's why!
Thanks for your feedback!

------
lewisgodowski
HATE the new SoundCloud, but LOVE that the song continues playing wherever you
navigate on the site.

HATE that they limit the total duration of files you upload, rather than total
size of files (although this way they save money on server space).

~~~
zoltar92
Yeah, I was just discussing that with a friend-- such a clever way. Its true,
I wonder if maybe they could make a minute upload cap instead. Hmm... Thanks
for the feedback!

------
swanson
Would be cool to be able to transition between different "sounds" in a "set" -
right now you can just tack them together with nothing like a fade in/out.

~~~
zoltar92
Awesome! Noted :) Thank you so much for your feedback.

